
What We Know About Art and the Mind - prostoalex
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/what-we-know-about-art-and-the-mind
======
ArtWomb
There is a great startup waiting to be founded that does interactive art
therapy online for mood and behavioral augmentation ;)

Summary of Twenty-First Century Great Conversations in Art, Neuroscience and
Related Therapeutics

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2018.0142...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2018.01428/full)

------
senectus1
It's curious in the extreme to me that a few lines on a bit of paper can look
like what it is, a few flat lines on a flat bit of paper.

But add a few extra lines, and maybe a bit of shading and suddenly all I can
see is a 3D image... I cant "see" the 2D lines anymore...

